# New to me P99-I like it



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

I shot my new to me P99, second year production, and it is awesome. Didn't like Win ammo, but 124 Berry's and 4.2 gr of Bullsye was superb. Takes a little getting to the trigger, but practice will take care of that. I called Waltherusa, and they are sending me a set of backstraps at no charge. What a deal, and congrats to S&W for taking care of me.
I have registered on the Walther forum, and tried everything I can do to post messages, but can't do. I register, am recognized, but am denied access. I think other people have the same problem. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Mrmosin. Nothing like having a new pistol and everything coming together the way want it too. Good luck.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

mrmosin....
try this link 
http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=27436#post27436

also did you activate your account after you signed up... you should have gotten a email after signup......


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

mrmosin said:


> ....Didn't like Win ammo.


Which Winchester ammo? Was it innacurate, or did it have feeding or FTF problems? And how many? Just curious.

Congrats on the gun, nothing like the joy of a new toy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is this the gun w/ the original split trigger?


----------



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, it is me, with the original split trigger P99. The Winchester white box ammo fed with no problems, but was not as accurate as I would have liked.
Now I have to decide whether to buy original P99 mags, or the S&W mags.
I registered on Walther forums, did everything right. I even re-sent my info, and was told I was already registered. I log in with no problem, but can't access any messages or reply, or post. I even tried the help part if you are having logging on. Still denied. Says something about denied if I am trying to change someones messages.. I am a member of several forums and know how to log in.:?


----------



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

mrmosin said:


> Yes, it is me, with the original split trigger P99. The Winchester white box ammo fed with no problems, but was not as accurate as I would have liked.
> Now I have to decide whether to buy original P99 mags, or the S&W mags.
> I registered on Walther forums, did everything right. I even re-sent my info, and was told I was already registered. I log in with no problem, but can't access any messages or reply, or post. I even tried the help part if you are having logging on. Still denied. Says something about denied if I am trying to change someones messages.. I am a member of several forums and know how to log in.:?


I don't think my account has been activated for some reason. I log in, am recognized, but can't do didley squat on the forum


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Based on my knowledge here of the software - they should be able to go into your profile and finish the activation of your persona even if there is an issue w/ e-mail verification.


----------



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

Shipwreck, I am not allowed to send a message to the adm. :smt1099


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

mrmosin said:


> I don't think my account has been activated for some reason. I log in, am recognized, but can't do didley squat on the forum


How long has it been?

When I registered here on this forum, it took hours to get the confirmation email. I was able to log on, and the forum recognized me while I was logged on...but I could not post any messages.

Sounds like the same thing is happening to you...so I ask, how long has it been?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mrmosin said:


> Shipwreck, I am not allowed to send a message to the adm. :smt1099


I got that - but Uncut is a moderator there and a member here. I was referring to that. He should be able to help or pass it along. U may wanna PM him here and ask for his help.


----------



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

3 days


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

mrmosin,

I had the same problem. It cleared up, and I have no idea how or why! I sent many requests for help. Keep trying.

What have you decided re the mags, Walther or S&W, and why? I'm debating the same issue, trying to justify the cost difference.:smt1099


----------



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

I finally e-mailed the admin, and he fixed the problem in just a few minutes. I have a 10 rd and a hi-cap. I may try for a couple more Walther hi-caps and then try a S&W. I have had too many cheap, non-working mags, that came with other guns. I now had rather spend a little and get quality. Whats the use of a gun that functions perfectly, then hangs up cause of a bad mag.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I had passed on the info to admin.......
He is been a busy man.... living in the east there has been a lot of gun-laws that they are fighting.... so just be patient.....
I have no access to admin status at all... I am just a moderator... and will pass info on when I see it posted on the boards.....

As to the S&W mags.... buy them if you want cheaper mags that work....
They are the same mags just that the color of the follower is different and that the base plate does not say P99.....
SW99 and P99 mags work,,,,, the only thing to stay away from is Promag junk.....


----------

